# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  فروش برنامه در پلی استور گوگل

## mazy12

سلام 
من نرم افزار موبایلمو به زبان انگلیسی ترجمه کردم و میخوام توی پلی استور بزارم برای فروش ، کسی اینکارو انجام داده ؟ چجوری میتونم منی که داخل ایرانم این کارو کنم ؟ 
برادرم حساب بانکی خارج از ایران داره اما گوگل ازم میخواد اطلاعات مرچنت بدم ممنون میشم دوستان با تجربه راهنمایم کنند.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

برای ثبت نام توی گوگل پلی باید یا ویزا کارت داشته باشی یا حساب بانکی مخصوص گوگل گوگل با پیپال و بقیه میونه خوبی نداره و پشتیبانی نمیکنه

----------


## mazy12

ممنون ار پاسخت ، من ویزا کارت دارم و مبلغ developer  رو پرداخت کردم اما حساب مرچنت چی باید بدم؟ منظورتون از حساب بانکی گوگل چیه ؟ من برادرم توی لندن حساب بانکی داره میتونم از اون استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## hamedjj

برای آپلود برنامه های رایگان فقط پرداخت 25 دلار کافیه اما اگر میخوای از سیستم پرداخت گوگل پلی استفاده کنی باید کپی قبض و کارت شناسایی و یه سری چیزای دیگه هم بفرستی .
فکر کنم باید حساب را به نام برادرت درست کنی
یا اینکه میتونی از سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای دیگر سایت ها استفاده کنی و برنامه خودت را در گوگل پلی و مارکت های دیگه به راحتی آپلود کنی.

----------


## sma6871

مرچنت چیز خاصی نیست، همونجا یه گزینه داره که مرچنت رو اضافه میکنه و یه سری اطلاعات معمولی میخواد که بدونه چه کسب و کاری داری، میتونی شاخه ی محصولات دیجیتال رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## hamedjj

*sma6871* کجایی داداش ؟
چیکار کردی؟
فرستادی ؟ نفرستادی ؟
قضیه درون خرید حل شد؟

اگه خواستی تو پیام شخصی جواب بده

----------


## sma6871

> *sma6871* کجایی داداش ؟
> چیکار کردی؟
> فرستادی ؟ نفرستادی ؟
> قضیه درون خرید حل شد؟
> 
> اگه خواستی تو پیام شخصی جواب بده


سلام

بدون پرداخت درون برنامه ای فرستادم، نتونستم تو یونیتی حلش کنم

اما گوگل استور قضیش با بازار خیلی فرق میکنه، برنامه و بازی خوب ندی یه دونه دانلود هم نمیاری!!!

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> 
> بدون پرداخت درون برنامه ای فرستادم، نتونستم تو یونیتی حلش کنم
> 
> اما گوگل استور قضیش با بازار خیلی فرق میکنه، برنامه و بازی خوب ندی یه دونه دانلود هم نمیاری!!!


لینکشو برام بفرست یه سر بزنیم به برنامت
مارکت های دیگه هم بفرست بیشتر درمیاری

----------


## abbasegold

> سلام
> 
> بدون پرداخت درون برنامه ای فرستادم، نتونستم تو یونیتی حلش کنم
> 
> اما گوگل استور قضیش با بازار خیلی فرق میکنه، برنامه و بازی خوب ندی یه دونه دانلود هم نمیاری!!!


سلام
من متوجه نشدم، یعنی توی مارکت گوگل قسمت یا روشی وجود نداره که برنامه های جدید رو به کاربران معرفی کنه ؟
کلاً میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی، من بزودی می خوام یکی از برنامه هام رو توی مارکت پابلیش کنم.
ممنون

----------


## abbasegold

> لینکشو برام بفرست یه سر بزنیم به برنامت
> مارکت های دیگه هم بفرست بیشتر درمیاری


حامد جان اگر مارکتهای دیگه رو خوب میشناسی، لطفاً یه مقایسه بکن تا توجه بشیم که بهتره روی کدوم یکی هاشون بیشتر باید سرمایه گذاری کنیم ...
مثلاً به عقیده من تو ایران فعلاً فقط میشه روی بازار حساب کرد، چون بر اساس تجربه به این نتیجه رسیده ام که فروش بقیه مثل مایکت و کندو حداکثر 1% بازار است.

----------


## Shut Down

سلام
اقا یه سوال دارم خواهشا جواب بدید
من الان میتونم یه جوری ویزا کارت رو بدست بیارم , الان 25 دلار هم پرداخت کردم دقیقا چه اطلاعاتی باید تو مرچنت چیه بزنم؟
برای فروش برنامه منظورمه
خواهشا بگید دقیقا چه اطلاعاتی میخواد

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> اقا یه سوال دارم خواهشا جواب بدید
> من الان میتونم یه جوری ویزا کارت رو بدست بیارم , الان 25 دلار هم پرداخت کردم دقیقا چه اطلاعاتی باید تو مرچنت چیه بزنم؟
> برای فروش برنامه منظورمه
> خواهشا بگید دقیقا چه اطلاعاتی میخواد


گفتم که او ویدئو که در تاپیک مارکت های جهانی اندروید هست دانلود کنید و آموزش مرحله به مرحله ثبت نام در گوگل پلی و انتشار برنامه را ببینید .. shutdown حتما بعد از ثبت نام من را در جریان کارت بذار که چطور پیش رفت ... فدا

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان اگر مارکتهای دیگه رو خوب میشناسی، لطفاً یه مقایسه بکن تا توجه  بشیم که بهتره روی کدوم یکی هاشون بیشتر باید سرمایه گذاری کنیم ...
> مثلاً به عقیده من تو ایران فعلاً فقط میشه روی بازار حساب کرد، چون بر  اساس تجربه به این نتیجه رسیده ام که فروش بقیه مثل مایکت و کندو حداکثر 1%  بازار است.


خوب سه تا از برترین ها :
گوگل پلی - آمازون اپ استور - nook 

تو تاپیک مارکت های جهانی اندروید زیاده ... یه سر بهش بزن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?428588

----------


## sma6871

این لینک بازیمه:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Nevro.FingerBird

گوگل مثل بازار نیست که برنامه ها و بازیهای جدید رو تو صفحه اول نشون بده

اگه بعد از ثبت برنامه با استقبال روبرو شد به رده های بالاتر میاد

سیستمش مثل رنکینگ سرچ گوگله که اول متن توضیحاتت رو + اسم برنامه ایندکس میکنه و توی سرچ کاربرا تاثیر میده، کلا یه سئو برای خودش داره اینم

در کل کار آسونی نیست که برنامه رو بتونی نشون بدی توی مارکت

البته یه روش داره که هزینه برمیداره، اونم اینه که به یه سری شرکتا پول میدن که به تعداد مشخصی برنامه رو دانلود کنن که خیلی زود رنک برنامه بالا میره، اما خب هزینش زیاده :افسرده:

----------


## hamedjj

> این لینک بازیمه:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Nevro.FingerBird
> 
> گوگل مثل بازار نیست که برنامه ها و بازیهای جدید رو تو صفحه اول نشون بده
> 
> اگه بعد از ثبت برنامه با استقبال روبرو شد به رده های بالاتر میاد
> 
> سیستمش مثل رنکینگ سرچ گوگله که اول متن توضیحاتت رو + اسم برنامه ایندکس میکنه و توی سرچ کاربرا تاثیر میده، کلا یه سئو برای خودش داره اینم
> 
> ...


خوب گرفتی سورس کد بچه مردمو منتشر کردی میخوای فروش هم بره
تا الان 20 تا از این مدل برنامه بدون تغییر تو گوگل منتشر شده
خودش خوب پول درآورد .... روزی 50 هزار دلار درآمدش بود

تو گوگل هم برنامه منتشر کردن چه دردسری داره
دمت گرم بابت لینک

----------


## Shut Down

> گفتم که او ویدئو که در تاپیک مارکت های جهانی اندروید هست دانلود کنید و آموزش مرحله به مرحله ثبت نام در گوگل پلی و انتشار برنامه را ببینید .. shutdown حتما بعد از ثبت نام من را در جریان کارت بذار که چطور پیش رفت ... فدا


داداش گلم خودت اونو ببین
اون فقط رایگانش رو توضیح میده
paid توش ندیدم

----------


## hamedjj

> داداش گلم خودت اونو ببین
> اون فقط رایگانش رو توضیح میده
> paid توش ندیدم


برای اینکه از سیستم پرداخت گوگل استفاده کنی با توجه به صحبت های *sma6871* جان عزیز باید کپی قبص و کارت شناسایی و آدرس را تو حساب گوگل والت وارد کنی. (دقیقا نمیدونم درست گفتم یا نه)
لطفا به *sma6871* پیام بده . آماره همه چیزو در این باره داره

درباره مرچنت هم در بالا توضیح دادند :



> مرچنت چیز خاصی نیست، همونجا یه گزینه داره که مرچنت رو اضافه میکنه و یه  سری اطلاعات معمولی میخواد که بدونه چه کسب و کاری داری، میتونی شاخه ی  محصولات دیجیتال رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## sma6871

> خوب گرفتی سورس کد بچه مردمو منتشر کردی میخوای فروش هم بره
> تا الان 20 تا از این مدل برنامه بدون تغییر تو گوگل منتشر شده
> خودش خوب پول درآورد .... روزی 50 هزار دلار درآمدش بود
> 
> تو گوگل هم برنامه منتشر کردن چه دردسری داره
> دمت گرم بابت لینک



سورس کد چیه پسر خوب؟؟

منم دیدم صدتا بازی مثلش هست، اما ساختش بیشتر برام جنبه آموزشی داشت

خیلی تعجب کردم که یه دونه دانلود هم نداشت!!!

با اینکه تو بازار بیش از 15000 دانلود داشته تا الان

----------


## hamedjj

> سورس کد چیه پسر خوب؟؟
> 
> منم دیدم صدتا بازی مثلش هست، اما ساختش بیشتر برام جنبه آموزشی داشت
> 
> خیلی تعجب کردم که یه دونه دانلود هم نداشت!!!
> 
> با اینکه تو بازار بیش از 15000 دانلود داشته تا الان


امیدوارم بازی بعدی که ساختی در حد need for speed باشه

----------


## badname

> سورس کد چیه پسر خوب؟؟
> 
> منم دیدم صدتا بازی مثلش هست، اما ساختش بیشتر برام جنبه آموزشی داشت
> 
> خیلی تعجب کردم که یه دونه دانلود هم نداشت!!!
> 
> با اینکه تو بازار بیش از 15000 دانلود داشته تا الان


اینه بازیتون ؟
Screenshot_2014-06-10-20-42-37.png

----------


## Shut Down

​اقا sma میشه بگی مرچنت دقیقا چیا میخواد

----------


## sma6871

> اینه بازیتون ؟
> Screenshot_2014-06-10-20-42-37.png


بله همینه

البته این تعداد نصب فعاله و تعداد نصب کلی از 15000 گذشته

----------


## sma6871

> ​اقا sma میشه بگی مرچنت دقیقا چیا میخواد



اطلاعات مشابه اطلاعات ساخت حساب (اسم آدرس شماره کارت و ...) + سایت و ایمیل پشتیبانی + انتخاب نوع فعالیت تجاری که فکر کنم من نرم افزار انتخاب کردم

----------


## poorman

سلام دوستان

آقا ما یک برنامه داریم که 70 درصدش رایگان هست و بقیه قسمت هاش درون پرداخت کافه بازار

میخوام یک انسان نیکوسرشت پیدا بشه اینو بذاره توی گوگل پلی

البته از اونجایی که برنامه مذهبی هست، توی گوگل پلی ممکنه طرفدار زیاد نداشته باشه، ولی چون برنامه ی کاملی هست بهتره باشه تا اینکه نباشه 

اینم لینک برنامه ست

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/cgcapture.c...hangshiye?l=fa

----------


## badname

> بله همینه
> 
> البته این تعداد نصب فعاله و تعداد نصب کلی از 15000 گذشته


بله در جریان هستم ، سر این قضیه کلی مکاتبه داشتم ، آمارشون با آماری که خودم درآورده بودم نمیخوند
دنبال ساخت game هستم (البته در حد خیلی ساده )  آموزشه معتبری هست؟ ، از کجا باید شروع کرد ؟

----------


## Shut Down

> اطلاعات مشابه اطلاعات ساخت حساب (اسم آدرس شماره کارت و ...) + سایت و ایمیل پشتیبانی + انتخاب نوع فعالیت تجاری که فکر کنم من نرم افزار انتخاب کردم


یعنی قبض و کارت شناسایی نمیخواد؟

----------


## sma6871

> بله در جریان هستم ، سر این قضیه کلی مکاتبه داشتم ، آمارشون با آماری که خودم درآورده بودم نمیخوند
> دنبال ساخت game هستم (البته در حد خیلی ساده )  آموزشه معتبری هست؟ ، از کجا باید شروع کرد ؟


من از انجین یونیتی استفاده کردم، چون برنامه نویسی با زبان #C رو بلد بودم کار مشکلی نداشتم
آموزش های یونیتی زیاده اما من از سایت یونیتی آموزش گرفتم + یه سری آموزش های امکان جدید یونیتی که 2بعدی رو خیلی راحت کرده.




> یعنی قبض و کارت شناسایی نمیخواد؟


نه دیگه، شما اگه موفق بشی کارت خوتون رو به گوگل والت اضافه کنی و 25 دلار رو پرداخت کنی، برای ساخت مرچنت این مدارک رو لازم نداری

----------


## dasssnj

> بله در جریان هستم ، سر این قضیه کلی مکاتبه داشتم ، آمارشون با آماری که خودم درآورده بودم نمیخوند
> دنبال ساخت game هستم (البته در حد خیلی ساده )  آموزشه معتبری هست؟ ، از کجا باید شروع کرد ؟


منم با andengine شروع کردم به بازی سازی اگه می خوای یاد بگیری کتاب زیر را بخون واقعا عالیه:
http://filepi.com/i/c3O7cPt

----------

